# What your favorite windshield wiper blade?



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I’ve been using the Michelin Stealth Ultra blades with rain-X washer fluid for some time now. Wondering if there is a better wiper blade out there now. Or what are you running on your plow truck.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

The lightest one


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I run heated blades, everblades. 
They’re great when they’re turned on, but if there’s no electrical current going through them, they tend to streak.

As far as wiper fluid, I was running Prestone winter fluid, this year I’m giving this other product a try. Not sure what the brand is, but’s it’s a
Milky yellow color, I’ve noticed that my blades squeak now when no electrical current running through them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Heated, don't remember which ones.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Heated, don't remember which ones.


Are they practical or am I super old school


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> Are they practical or am I super old school


There's a thread or two about them. I really like them. Far better than the Everblades.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a thread or two about them. I really like them. Far better than the Everblades.


Ok


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thought you were using thermal blades?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Thought you were using thermal blades?


Sure


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I bought a pair of RainX Latitude blades about 2 months ago. Fantastic blade so far.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Motorman 007 said:


> I bought a pair of RainX Latitude blades about 2 months ago. Fantastic blade so far.


Those are my favorite unheated blades.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bosch, only ones I use. Have them on all the vehicles...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The left one, I can see better out of that side.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Bosch icon. That’s what I use exclusively in my shop on all vehicles.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Bosch icons for me as well. They outlast any other .


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

We use regular old covered winter wiper blades. Put a new set on all our vehicles before winter/plow season.


----------



## cat10 (Sep 6, 2010)

Everblades for the winter they are heated it’s so worth it


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> We use regular old covered winter wiper blades. Put a new set on all our vehicles before winter/plow season.


Same here. Ive tried about every type and brand and returned to the old school style. They're reliable and inexpensive.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm using Trico winter blade


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> Same here. Ive tried about every type and brand and returned to the old school style. They're reliable and inexpensive.


Are you Dutch?

Trying to find that other thread.

Probably going to put an Everblade on one of the tractors and see how it works.


----------

